# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  مسكة عروس غييييييييييير

## آهات حنونه

*في البدايه أبغى أعرف رآيكم في مسكة يد العروس هذي



حلوه صح

وراح يزيد إعجابكم بها لما تشوفوها عن قرب

شوفوا



نقرررررب الصوره أكثر





بالله شرآيكم!!!!

شكلها موضه جديده

هي فكره حلوه 

لكن أحس إن فيها شيء من التبذيربصراحه

في انتظار تعليقاتكم ياحلوات

سلام بحوور*

----------


## حسسينو

_انا ماعرف واجد عن مسكات العروس بس شكلها حلوه_

_يعيطش العافيه على المجهود الجميل_ 

_لاعدمنا تواصلك في امتاعنا  في المواضيع الجميله_

_تحياتي_

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يعافيك ويخليك دوم  متواصل*

*ثااانكس*

----------


## همس الصمت

الصراحه هي حلوة وحركات
بس عاد الاسراف على أصولة
كل وردة كم مبلغ حاطين فيه 
تبذير ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي
على الصور ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههه صدقتي بس على الاقل بعدين راح يرجعون اليها وتستفيد

بدل الورد الي راح يذبل مع الايام

الله يعافيك ياقلبي

----------


## علوكه

_واااااااااااااااااااااو_
_حلوه_
_يسلموووووووووو_

----------


## أموله

جميله 

عاد هي حاطه خمس ريال وريالات 

حليوهه الحركه ههههه

يسلمممممممووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هي حلوووة ..بس صراحة إذا بيبدعوها لينا زودوها عاااد ...


بعدين الناس بتزودها وبتحط 500 في كل جهة ... :huh: 

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## آهات حنونه

> _واااااااااااااااااااااو_
> 
> _حلوه_
> 
> _يسلموووووووووو_



 تسلم علوكه على الطله

يالله خدها للعروس ههههه

امزح

----------


## فرح

الفكره حلووووه ..واكييييد بتنتشر عدنا 
مو حنا شعب يحب التقليد
حتى لو كان موزين  :bigsmile:  وتبذييييييييييير 
يللا ربي يعيييييين 
مشكوووره ام زهــــــــره 
ويعطيك العااافيه

----------


## آهات حنونه

> جميله 
> 
> عاد هي حاطه خمس ريال وريالات 
> 
> حليوهه الحركه ههههه
> 
> يسلمممممممووو



 الله يسلمك

بس صج حلوه وارخص اليها  :wink:

----------


## آهات حنونه

> هي حلوووة ..بس صراحة إذا بيبدعوها لينا زودوها عاااد ...
> بس تصدقي كان ارخص
> 
> 
> بعدين الناس بتزودها وبتحط 500 في كل جهة ...
> الي تبغى تتباها  بتسويها اكيد 
> يعطيك العافية حبيبتي  
> الله يعافيك ياقلبي 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
> ...



 ثانكس على الطله الحلوه

اسعدني تواصلك

----------


## آهات حنونه

> الفكره حلووووه ..واكييييد بتنتشر عدنا 
> اكيد
> 
> مو حنا شعب يحب التقليد
> حتى لو كان موزين  وتبذييييييييييير 
> يللا ربي يعيييييين 
> مشكوووره ام زهــــــــره 
> العفو وانا ام زهراء
> 
> ويعطيك العااافيه



 *الله يعافيك ويخليك دوم معي غلاتو*

----------


## قناصو

ول عدل امبه احضر زاجات البنات

وامشي وياهم مو عشانهم علشان الا ماسكينه

ههههههههههههههههه

ماننحرم من جديدك

وعقبالك

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## آهات حنونه

> ول عدل امبه احضر زاجات البنات
> 
> وامشي وياهم مو عشانهم علشان الا ماسكينه
> 
> *وكل ماطاح شي اخده طوالي ههههه*
> *وبعد عرقل ليهم وخد المسكه وهج ههههه* 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> ماننحرم من جديدك 
> وعقبالك 
> ودمتم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الفكره حلوووووه ..وهي الي راح تستفيد بعدين منها

يسلمووووووو

----------


## آهات حنونه

اي والله تستفيد وتصير ماخسرت ولاشي

الله يسلمك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

:deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 


شفتي قناصو وش يقول لك ...عقبالك هع 



يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هههههههههههههههه*

*خلاص زهور بلا فضايح خلي الحال كما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا يويلك*

*شاكره مرورك*

----------


## كبرياء

*ماعندهم ماعند جدتهم .. <<~ ماعجبتني ..~*
*حلآته الورد .. مو أتمشى بفلوسسي هاهاهاي ..!*
*يسـلموو ع الطرح ..~*
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *ماعندهم ماعند جدتهم .. <<~ ماعجبتني ..~*
> *حلآته الورد .. مو أتمشى بفلوسسي هاهاهاي ..!*
> *اي والله حلاته مع ريحته الحلوه مو غطرسه*
> *يسـلموو ع الطرح ..~*
> *لآعدمـ ..* 
> 
> *سي يوو ..!*



 *الله يسلمك غلاتو*

*سي يو*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ما شاء الله عليه ما دور إلى با فلوس* 

*يسلمواااااااااااااااااااا على الطرح*

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يسلمك خيو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ههههه

خلاص المرةالثانيه ما اعيدها  :sila:  :sila:  :sila:

----------


## نوور القمر

مشكوووووو_ه على الصور_ 

_تقبلي تحياتي_

_*_~_

----------


## آهات حنونه

العفو خيوه

نورتي بردك الحلو 

دوم هل التواصل الحلو

----------

